# Shamless PSA



## muffntuf (Sep 30, 2012)

*2012 Classic Stallion Sweepstakes Auction nominations close November 1, 2012 for the 2013 breeding season. We are still looking for nominations from **Area 1, 2, 3, 7 & 8**. This is a great program - shows off some of the best breeding programs in the United States. Pony friends, if interested - please contact Carin Ponder or me! Here's the skinny on the* rules.


----------



## Leeana (Oct 17, 2012)

I do hope this is eventually able to grow a bit more, I think under the right guidance it could.

I did enter a stallion last year and my reasoning this year was under my general census, I do not stand any of my stallions to the public and I did not find the resulting bids (or lack there of) to even come close to what a breeding to the stallion was worth. As a breeder, I have a bit of integrity in my stallion and my ponies and for that reason we chose not to nominate our stallion again this year. Maybe in time.


----------

